# What size of clamps do you find most useful?



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

A woodworker uses many different types and sizes of clamps. Most shops have a variety of bar clamps, but only a few of them find regular use. So I was wondering what sizes of clamps you find most useful in your work. Thanks in advance for the replies.:smile3:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You can't have too many clamps....*

There's a reason for that saying. Building cabinets, making small boxes, holding workpieces while making cuts, clamping fixtures to the saw table or fences all require different sizes of clamps. There is no one answer to this question in my opinion. 

The most rarely used clamps in my shop are the pipe clamps 6 ft long. :smile3:


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Yes, I agree. Clamps longer than 5' rarely find a use. The only time I get to use the longer clamps is when doing a glue-up of large cabinets.


But we can't have too many clamps, can we ever


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Most used, heavy duty Jorgensen 12 inch f clamps and 24 inch cabinet masters. But that said, there are projects I couldn't complete without the 48 inch cabinet masters.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My 6" Irwin quick grips and my 24" parallel clamps see the most use. I'd like some 12" parallel clamps, but since they cost nearly as much as the 24" I can't justify buying any. I have some 48" parallel clamps, but for the most part they only get used when I run out of 24" clamps. When I need something longer then 48" it's time to round up some pipe clamps.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

My most used clamps are 3 inch c-clamps and 18 inch bar clamps, both from Harbor Freight. I dont build a lot of big stuff, so those sized are my go-to for most of the stuff i do. I keep some 3 foot pipe clamps around for big panel glue-ups, and thats about the biggest i ever need. I dont make a lot of cabinets, and for something like a table apron that would be to large for my existing clamps, i prefer to go for a self-clamping joint, like a draw-bored mortise and tenon. Los less fuss pounding a peg in then it would be storing a 55 inch bar clamp id almost never use


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Vise grip swivel pad,think they're 11r model.Got close to 4 dz.

Those and 12" F bars.

And the suprise to me because we always thought they were kind of goofy....Jorgey spring clamps.Only have a dz or so,but could see having a cpl dz more.

Tonnes of Jorgey pipe clamps,but above is order of use.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

as you see, there a re a variety of clamp styles, and you will eventually use them all - c clamps, spring clamps, bar clamps, pipe clamps, etc. and there are many specialty clamps. generally we buy them when we need them.


for pipe clamps, it is nice to have different lengths, buy in sets of 2 or more. as you will rarely need one clamp. you can just buy different length pipes and have them available to switch out when needed, until you can afford to buy more clamps.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't shop Harbor Freight for many things, but I have found their clamps do the job for me. 
I've never been able to justify spending 3-4 times as much for clamps at one of the WW specialty stores. I use a lot of pipe clamps. I have them in lengths from 12" to 6' long. Some are 40 years old and still work great. I can hook two tougher to get longer lengths when needed. 
The small little bar clamps I get at HF are lightweight and handy. I tend to use them a lot. 
I also like some of the plier type clamps for small stuff. And of course you need a variety of C-clamps. 
The clamp I can do without is the wooden parallel clamps. Expensive, heavy, and wooden make them my last choice.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

18 pipe clamps on 1/2" pipe 36" long. They get used twice a day for 4-5 weeks, then hang on the wall the rest of the year.
12 f-clamps that get used almost daily.
5 or 6 toggles rarely used.
2 bowl presses used almost daily.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Irwin quick clamps or similar is easily the most used clamp. It is the 3rd hand.


----------

